

A Dev Bootcamp for non-technical people - MarcosTMoralez
http://tradecrafted.com/

======
mrosethompson
Not related to the concept, but your font choice seems suboptimal. Raleway's a
beautiful typeface, but as small, thin gray letters on black background,
there's a lot of subpixel rendering artifacts that make it really difficult to
read. Example:
[http://i.imgur.com/Ips6rng.png?1](http://i.imgur.com/Ips6rng.png?1)

------
reesef
I'm a little bit skeptical of paying for the opportunity to do "real work for
real" companies. It sounds a lot like an unpaid internship (except worse).

~~~
mishachellam
In an unpaid internship, you typically get very little professional
development - if the company can't pay you, then they probably don't have the
resources to have a staffer support your learning either. With Tradecraft, we
have paid experienced instructors (with your tuition money) to be there to
help you to learn from your project work by giving guidance and feedback. We
believe that this will give you the best of both worlds -- the transfer of
knowledge that happens in a classroom, the assimilation of knowledge that
happens on the job, and a feedback loop between the two. Disclosure: I'm one
of the Founders of Tradecraft

------
davidrchen
The more people getting trained on this side of the business, the better.

------
alexmturnbull
Interesting concept, excited to check this out.

~~~
mishachellam
We're particularly excited to have students do real work for real companies,
which isn't really possible at Dev Bootcamp. If you're only 3 weeks into
Rails, you can't do much useful work, but 3 weeks into sales training, you can
do lots of helpful lead generation and learn in the process.

~~~
sgslo
This is not necessarily true. I don't know about DBC, but I do know that other
coding programs offer paid client projects.

Source: I'm in a coding bootcamp working on a paid client project.

~~~
mishachellam
Interesting, that is a good source, thanks for sharing.

